# Stellar joke



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You know Orion's belt? Waist of space.

Ok, not a great joke -
only three stars :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: 
Just don't give up your day job yet.


----------

